# Paph. godefroyae alba



## couscous74 (Jun 22, 2006)

This is godefroyae var. ang-thong f. alba 'Snow Elf' x godefroyae var. leucochilum f. alba 'In-Charm'






And a family shot with godefroyae var. leucochilum


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 22, 2006)

Wonderful! Where did you get that? And can you send it to me?

Now for the question... Are either of those varieties now recognized as species? If so, you have a hybrid. If not, you still have a hybrid... but it is still godefroyae. How on earth do we keep track of this?

Rob


----------



## ORG (Jun 22, 2006)

Dear Markus,
really a wonderful plant
Olaf


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 22, 2006)

Excellent flower!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2006)

They sure are pretty!


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 22, 2006)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 
They are beautiful,Marcus, the godefroyae is so pristine looking!!!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice Marcus


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 22, 2006)

Beautiful, Marcus!

thanks


----------



## Marco (Jun 22, 2006)

Greenpaph said:


> Beautiful, Marcus!
> 
> thanks



Marcus - Great picture! Thanks for the post.  

Peter - Didn't know you were here as well. Great to have you here.


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2006)

Gorgeous, Marcus! 
You know, leuco/godefroyae are *my* favorite brachys. I simply adore them. 

Oh and Woohoo! Olaf's here! Hi Olaf! (I think at least half of our membership told me they had emailed you!)


----------



## paphreek (Jun 23, 2006)

Beautiful flowers, Marcus! The white is very nice. BTW, what flower is your avatar? It, also is very striking.


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2006)

paphreek said:


> Beautiful flowers, Marcus! The white is very nice. BTW, what flower is your avatar? It, also is very striking.



Yes, it is. I had that same question earlier! I think we need a larger photo! oke:


----------



## Park Bear (Jun 23, 2006)

It looks like an ivory white flower, what a beauty!


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. The godefroyae alba came from Pine Ridge Orchids. Not sure where the flask orignally came from - Paphanatics? Orchid Zone? Taiwan?

My avatar is Limidolli. I'll post a large size photo in another thread.


----------



## Paphmania (Jun 29, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> Wonderful! Where did you get that? And can you send it to me?
> 
> Now for the question... Are either of those varieties now recognized as species? If so, you have a hybrid. If not, you still have a hybrid... but it is still godefroyae. How on earth do we keep track of this?
> 
> Rob



This answer is not easy, cause you have to have the best species concept.
But Now None!

But there are many things so sure.
There are at least 4 taxa of subg. Bachypetalum in The south of Thailand : niveum, ang-thong, godefroyae and leucochilum.
But there are many reason to No resolution about the ranks of these taxa:
1. which species concept? Can it used in the real world?
2. Cryptic species!
3. These taxa maybe evolving apart, but which state, distant population, variation, subspecies, species?
4. No population biology study in situ.
5. Taxonomist study them from the restrict specimens in Herbaria and cultivated specimens ex situ. But as you know these hot-loving Paphs are hardily grown in temperate zone.
so 
5.1 small living specimen, only adaptable clone to captive in temperate zone.
5.2 source of living specimen is uncertainly: the collector like to prevent thier sites. Merchant frequently ignore precise origin. Merchant frequently mixed the plants from many sites to sell as one origin.
6. Botanists remain use the dry or spirit specimen to identify the orchid species! Is the pollinator attracted to orchid flowers by the dark brown color as in dry or spirit specimen ? Is it the pollinator color-blind?
7. Many plants species is speciation by hybridisation processes!!! Some one told maybe more than 50 % of all plants species are from the Natural hybridization.
8. The similarity of these taxa maybe from the convergence evolution.
9. The DNA maybe the key!!!

My view, I classify 4 taxa as 4 species.
P. ang-thong is certainly NOT F1 or F10 of any Paph sp., but maybe F1000-10000, which it has thier own population and their specifc status.

But If I have to lower the ranks, I will classify 4 taxa as
P. niveum ssp niveum
P. niveum ssp ang-thong
P. godefroyae ssp godefroyae
P. godefroyae ssp leucochilum
I use ssp : subspecies to refer this rank as high as ssp in animal according to ICZN, which I want to show the orchid grower should not out-breeding between ssp.
The out-breeding seed should be named as hybrid.
For example: P. niveum ssp x Slippertalk = P. niveum ssp niveum x P. niveum ssp ang-thong .


----------



## Nautilus (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice! One of my favorites and the only plant that does well in Bangkok heat!


----------

